# Microsoft Word misbehaving on my MacBook!



## RowanRowan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,
I have a MacBook from '05 and installed Microsoft Office on it when I purchased it. Word has served me faithfully until yesterday. Now every time I create a new Word document, all seems normal until I try to save it--then the program shuts down. A few seconds later, my computer confirms that the program has shut down, and gives me a popup box full of information that I can't possibly comprehend. I copied and pasted some of that stuff here: 

Date/Time: 2008-12-23 19:10:29.575 -0500
OS Version: 10.4.11 (Build 8S2167)
Report Version: 4

Command: Microsoft Word
Path: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2004/Microsoft Word
Parent: WindowServer [58]
Rosetta: Yes

Version: 11.3.5 (11.3.5 (070413), © 2004 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.)

PID: 245
Thread: Unknown

Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000006


I can see that it contains ominous language like BAD and FAILURE, but I have no idea what it means...This happens if I go to the File menu and choose "Save" or "Save as" and also if I try to save with command-S. It has also happened when I use command-N to open a new word document while already in the program. All my previously created documents seem untouched by this problem, but I'm a writer and Word is my livelihood! I need help!

Thank you very much.

-Rowan


----------

